# Any word on HBO on Demand with Dish?



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wondering since they have had the premiums in HD for awhile, if HD VOD was in the works?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since we just saw this improvement Dish Network Offers HBO GO® and MAX GO®, I wouldn't assume it's high on Dish's list.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Can you access Dish Online content thru the HDDVR, or is it for external devices too? I notice HBO is noted on Dish Online, but is that only Go?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

elwaylite said:


> Can you access Dish Online content thru the HDDVR, or is it for external devices too? I notice HBO is noted on Dish Online, but is that only Go?


You can use Dish Online to watch other content via computer and mobile devices using a browser. Their home screen is similar to Xfinity's. If you want to see all your types of options in both cases you'd have to rotate your widescreen monitor 90º. But it's all there:


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Over on SatelliteGuys forum Scott Greczkowski said


Scott Greczkowski said:


> HBO VOD is coming to DISH this summer. (Thats what was said at Team Summit)


 Link to post: http://www.satelliteguys.us/252603-hbo-go-max-go-now-available-4.html#post2549899


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yepp, pretty cool.


----------



## mtsmagic (Jul 6, 2011)

HBO Go works beautifully on my ipad


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Over on SatelliteGuys forum Scott Greczkowski said Link to post: http://www.satelliteguys.us/252603-hbo-go-max-go-now-available-4.html#post2549899


Excellent :up:


----------

